# Callaway FT-9 i-Mix Neutral Driver



## Richardb1012302 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi, any thoughts on the [h=2]Callaway FT-9 i-Mix Neutral Driver[/h]
Seen this on a few sites at great value, any tips on the club and what to expect and if its a good purchase.

Thanks


----------



## JustOne (Dec 14, 2011)

Good club (good enough for scratch) and shafts are pretty cheap on ebay if you want to mix and match.


----------



## Richardb1012302 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for your knowledge, how adjustable is the club?? also what driver would be best for a newbie to the driver, i normally use the 3 wood to be safe.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 15, 2011)

is this the one american golf have on special at 129.00


----------



## Richardb1012302 (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Callaway_FT-9_i-Mix_Draw_Driver.html

seems good value, not sure if its suitable for a beginner driver, or maybe you could recommend something in this price area.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 15, 2011)

The club isn't adjustable, you can only change the shaft.


----------



## Richardb1012302 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ya i see this now, still looks nice in the draw for that price


----------



## GB72 (Dec 16, 2011)

I had the draw version with 11 degree loft and found that easy enough to hit. It was only the fact that I wanted a regular as opposed to a stiff shaft that made me change (I did not have the I mix version)


----------



## Richardb1012302 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok thanks for the tips, if you had to buy 1 forgiving driver in the xmas sales, what would you get?


----------



## JustOne (Dec 16, 2011)

The FT-9, there's nowt wrong with it especially in i-mix. Just don't get greedy on the loft and go for something silly like 9Â° if you really need 10.5Â°


----------



## GB72 (Dec 16, 2011)

If you see any offfers on the Mizuno JPX 800 then snap one up. For me this is a great club. Aside from that, the FT-9 is a good deal and worth a punt (only Â£99 at Snainton Golf). You can get an FT-IZ for Â£129 at Snainton golf and that is another good club or a Cleveland Launcher DST for Â£79. All of those are worth a shot.


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 16, 2011)

I had the ft-9 imix in 11 degree and it went a mile when hit properly (and not my wedge!) it was made to be workable though, the better option is the ft-iq as more forgiving. Also as people have said don't be afraid to get a higher loft it really does help. Great clubs though.


----------



## Richardb1012302 (Dec 16, 2011)

Think i should go for the FT-IZ after xmas maybe, also have a mizuno 5 wood on my list for shopping. Then Bday in mid feb, what irons would u suggest for a beginner around Â£300?


----------



## Midnight (Dec 16, 2011)

I think with irons like most golf stuff , you have to try get out and try as many as poss mate. I ended up trying around 15/20 different sets in the end mate.


----------



## Richardb1012302 (Dec 16, 2011)

Will do, because i am a beginner i some times find it awkward asking to try them out cos me swing isnt a great thing to watch tbh


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't worry they've seen them all!! But as a beginner I would recommend getting the swing sorted first before spending a load of dosh on gear. Have a few lessons first get bedded in then if still needed buy some new shineys!! A good second hand set will get you up and running.


----------

